# How long does cyclogest pessaries stay in your system?



## Mertle

Hiya, 

I was just wondering how long I would have the side effects for. I am 5weeks pregnant and I have had sore breasts since I started the pessaries. I  finished taking them on Tuesday night. 

The reason I would like to know is I have no pregnancy systems except for sore swollen breasts! But I don't know if this is still from the cyclogest! How long does it stay in your system for? 

I'd love the reassurance that it is in fact pregnancy symptoms!!!! 

Thanks for your time. xxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It is pregnancy symptoms. Your body will make more and more progesterone as the pregnancy progresses, far out stripping the amount from cyclogest. Also the HCG will cause very sore breasts. I found after the trigger shot that it was very very sore the next day, before starting cyclogest, and the same feeling came back after a few weeks of pregnancy, where the HCG levels are very high.


----------

